# iPhone/iTouch Bible Applications: Reformation Study Bible vs. ESV Study Bible



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 11, 2011)

Hoping you all can help me decide on this. 

I don't want to have both, since I'm not willing to spend $30 on the bible apps. Since I am unfamiliar with both the bibles as well as the apps, does anyone who is familiar with one or both have some suggestions to make?

Thanks!


----------



## Bookmeister (Mar 11, 2011)

The Logos Bible app is free


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 11, 2011)

The Logos Bible app is a good one. Also good for the iPhone is the YouVersion app. I also think the regular free ESV app is good as well.


----------



## NB3K (Mar 11, 2011)

R C Sproul's Reformation Study Bible app for the Ipad is really nice. It only cost me 14 bucks too.


----------

